
Bigwig Siemens PLM Chairman Responds to DeepChip IC EDA Users - e19293001
http://www.deepchip.com/items/0564-02.html
======
hga
_The world of IC & SoC design will be new to us, no doubt about it._

Which means the most likely bet, unfortunately, but historically the case with
technology mergers like this, is that they're going to screw it up.

